# Customer Request - Flat Black Hardware



## QuietHill Crafts (Jul 19, 2015)

I just got a request to build a customer a pen with a butterfly on the clip and flat black hardware. I'm not finding any manufacturers of flat black, only enamel. Any ideas, or know where one may be able to find anything like this?


----------



## Brh (Jul 20, 2015)

I've powder-coated hardware with excellent results. Set up may be a little pricey for a one-off though. Hope this helps.

Regards


----------



## Mickey (Aug 12, 2015)

Glossy can be made flat with some very fine rubbing compounds.


----------



## Skie_M (Aug 12, 2015)

Try some black Titanium Nitride finished pieces and hit em with some 1000 grit?


Either that or show them all the available finishes and see which they want to pick?

I hesitate to suggest applying paint or enamel directly to the metal.... though perhaps a coat of superglue first, then hit it with a little 1000 grit to rough it up, then paint it with a black sharpie and then a few layers of superglue to keep that ink from coming off... ?


----------

